# [gelöst] use flags nachlesen

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe bisher profuse benutzt um die Bedeutung von use flags nachzulesen. Das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt. Hier

http://gentoo-portage.com/USE sind bei weitem nicht alle erläutert. Wo kann man da nachlesen?Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Jan 23, 2011 12:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Christian99

wie wärs mit "euse aus dem gentoolkit? entspricht das deinem gemschmack?

----------

## flammenflitzer

euse -i useflag

Danke

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

emerge ufed

ufed

Sebastian

----------

## Josef.95

 *flammenflitzer wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe bisher profuse benutzt um die Bedeutung von use flags nachzulesen. Das hat sich ja jetzt erledigt. Hier
> 
> http://gentoo-portage.com/USE sind bei weitem nicht alle erläutert. Wo kann man da nachlesen?

 

Die aktuellste Auflistung findest du im Portage Tree, auf deinem System selbst,

siehe zb 

```
less /usr/portage/profiles/use.desc
```

Wenn du Infos zu den Use Flags eines bestimmten Pakets, oder auch zu einer Version eines Pakets suchst dann ist equery auch sehr gut geeignet 

```
equery uses Paket-Version
```

 (für uses kam auch das Kürzel "u" verwendet werden)

----------

